# RESCUED---Hammond, IN-Beaut. Male GR named Lucky



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

LUCKY IS JUST GORGEOUS-DOING TO EMAIL RESCUES FOR HIM.
ANYONE WOULD BE LUCKY TO HAVE HIM!!



Petfinder Adoptable Dog | Golden Retriever | Hammond, IN | Lucky


Lucky Golden Retriever Mix: An adoptable dog in Hammond, IN 
Large • Senior • Male 

Lucky is aprox. 7 years old, and very mellow. He would be happy if someone would just sit and pet him all day. We believe his owners are the ones who " found " him, but were elderly and had a hard time getting around, and he may have been too much for them to take care of. 
More about Lucky
Pet ID: 48727 • Up-to-date with routine shots 
Lucky's Contact Info
Hammond Animal Control, Hammond, IN 

•(219) 853-6507
hammondanimalcontrol[email protected]?subject=Petfinder.com Pet Inquiry: Lucky PFId#17609642

Pet Search Results: Adoptable Pets in Hammond, IN: Petfinder


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Wowzers! What a beautiful boy!!!!!! Hope he finds a loving home soon.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

He's great- looking!!!!


----------



## gil1075 (Jan 13, 2009)

I can pull him if someone can find a rescue.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucky*

I just got an email from As Good As Gold about Lucky and they think they can help him.

I told them to please contact the shelter right away and to please let me know, too.

Praying this beautiful boy will have a rescue with As Good As Gold!!


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I hope he gets rescued soon. He is just beautiful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Gil1075*

Gil1075

I emld. Kelly at As Good As Gold and told her about your offer.
As Good As Gold called the shelter this afternoon and the shelter should call Kelly back this afternoon.

Do you want to call Kelly or email her, as to when you would be able to help pick Lucky up?


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

I'm happy Lucky was rescued but was disappointed to see that As Good as Gold will only place dogs in Illinois homes. I saw him listed last night and was considering contacting the shelter today. We are in Wisconsin but we would have traveled there (Indiana). Is it typical to only place in your own state? May be it is a legal thing?


----------



## mylissyk (Feb 25, 2007)

It is typical for rescues to only cover a local area, the volunteers needed to do home visits and deliver dogs to other states wouldn't be possible in most cases.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Makes sense. I hadn't thought of that. I will look at our Wisconsin rescue group. Lucky just sounded like such a sweetheart and I thought he looked "sad" in his picture. We are considering a rescue but we are also hoping for a puppy in the spring so we want to be careful.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam's Mom*

Sam's Mom
*
Great News for Lucky!!*
Just got an email from Kelly of As Good As Gold.
They were willing to help if he didn't get adopted or rescued by someone else, which he did.
Kelly said he was pulled last night by another rescue and is already in a home- I think that GRRACE in Indiana is who pulled him. YOu can inquire with them about Lucky if you are interested. I'm assuming the home he is in is a foster home!!


----------



## Spartan Mom (Jun 18, 2009)

Sam's Mom said:


> Makes sense. I hadn't thought of that. I will look at our Wisconsin rescue group. Lucky just sounded like such a sweetheart and I thought he looked "sad" in his picture. We are considering a rescue but we are also hoping for a puppy in the spring so we want to be careful.


GRRoW is a great group - I think there might be a poster here who works with them


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucky*

I just found out that Lucky went to A Cause For Paws rescue in Logansport, Indiana.

How to Adopt


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

I keep coming back to look at Lucky. He is just so gorgeous.


----------



## Sam's Mom (Sep 16, 2009)

Thank you for the information! I will talk to my husband later tonight and probably give them a call tomorrow to see if Lucky might be a good fit for us.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Sam's Mom*

Sam's Mom

I just emld. Kelly from As Good As Gold to ask if Lucky was taken by GRRACE or As Good As Gold.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Kelly from As Good As Gold Replied..*

Sam's Mom-

*Kelly from As Good As Gold replied:*Sorry Karen...I had arranged for As Good as Gold to be able to take him but he would have had to stay in the shelter for another day or two. The shelter lady called me that evening and said they had another rescue willing to come get him that night so he wouldn't have to stay for a couple more days. They were getting over loaded in the shelter so she said it would be easiest for them if Lucky went to the rescue that could take him that night. I understood and that was that! 

I have no idea who took him or where he went! Wish I could help you! Sorry!
*
Note from Karen: * I will email the shelter on the off chance they remember what rescue he went to.


----------



## Hali's Mom (Oct 5, 2006)

Karen519 said:


> Sam's Mom-
> 
> *Kelly from As Good As Gold replied:*Sorry Karen...I had arranged for As Good as Gold to be able to take him but he would have had to stay in the shelter for another day or two. The shelter lady called me that evening and said they had another rescue willing to come get him that night so he wouldn't have to stay for a couple more days. They were getting over loaded in the shelter so she said it would be easiest for them if Lucky went to the rescue that could take him that night. I understood and that was that!
> 
> ...



I got this first hand from Mary, the manager at Hammond regarding Lucky.

He went to Cause 4 Paws rescue, they picked him up tonight, and he was very happy to go!

that was on the 13th.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Lucky now Luke*

I *emld. the Hammond Animal Control to ask if they knew what rescue Lucky went to and got this back from Mary-Lucky now Luke has foster parents that love him, but very sad news on his health:*


Yes, however he was diagnosed with cancer. He is going to have an ultrasound to determine how far it has spread. If it is only in his spleen, they will have it removed. If it is in his heart, which their vet thinks it may be, he will live out the rest of his life with his foster parents. It was truely heart breaking when they called me with the news, they are going to let me know what the outcome is. If he is treatable he will be up for adoption once he has recovered. I do suspect that the couple who "found" him may have known about his condition, and that is why he became a stray. Either way around it, *Lucky, now known as Luke needs our prayers.
Mary
Hammond Animal Control*



Hi everyone-
I just wanted to give everyone a head's up about Luke, the awesome Golden Retriever we took in a week or so ago. Long story short, we found out he has Hemangiosarcoma (cancer). He's going in today for an ultrasound to determine if it is in his heart and/or spleen. If it's in his heart, his time is very short. If it's not in his heart, we are likely going to do a splenectomy to remove the spleen so he will have a better prognosis. We are looking at several ways to do this as far as fundraising goes. If anyone has any ideas, please throw them out there. He is a fantastic dog that really deserves to have a shot. Please send him as much positive energy as you can! Thanks!

-- 
Linda
Cause 4 Paws Rescue and Humane Society


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Poor Lucky/Luke. I hope that he is able to get treatment for his cancer. Fingers crossed.


----------



## Jax's Mom (Oct 16, 2009)

Oh no....poor thing. WHat an awful time to be away from the only famly you knew and loved. I feel so bad for this poor boy.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Shed a few tears for Lucky/Luke this morning. I don't know why his story is upsetting me so when you consider the millions of dogs out there who die of cancer/are put down but it is. His sweet face just does me in.

If he isn't able to be saved then I hope he has a terrific last bit of his life.


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Luke*

Not to worry. If the cancer is on his spleen he will probably have a spleenectamy and will live with his foster parents and if it is on his heart he will live the rest of his days with his foster parents. I am very sure he is being loved. I have a feeling the older couple that gave Lucky/Luke up knew he was sick and might not have been able to care for him.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thanks Karen. I thought about him a lot today. I also wondered about his previous owners. Perhaps they loved him a lot but knew that they could never afford his care and decided to give him up in hopes that he could get the help he needs. Dang, life can be so hard some times.


----------

